# OFA results!!!



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I just got my boy's OFA results today and am so happy I can hardly stand it! The boy's hips are officially excellent and his elbows are normal! My perfect dog is still perfect!

I got my boy, Spyder, from Bill and Jen at http://www.kulladogs.com/

Now I can continue to exercise, jump, and compete with him like crazy without worry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you, Spyder and the Kulla's breeding program!
Is Spyder a Kway pup?


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, congrats!!! I hope you guys have many successful competitions and many, many great healthy years together!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats! Awesome news.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! OFA Excellent is fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That is great news! We need more "excellent" GSDs.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

"Is Spyder a Kway pup?"

Yes. He's out of Kway and Kenna and I have yet to find anything he doesn't excel at. What a great dog!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's really awesome!! Congratulations, you must be so happy!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats! That is awesome for you and for Spyder


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Elaine, I don't think there is a Kway pup that has been certfied that did not pass with a "good" or "excellent.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A big









We have a Kway daughter here too, what a little firecracker!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------

